# Neues Entwicklervideo zu Skywind



## Tigra Watanabe (24. April 2014)

Vor mehr als 10 Jahren wurde ein besonderess Projekt in die Welt gesetzt, welches TES Renewal Projekt genannt wurde.
Ziel dieses Projekt war es Tamriel komplett in einem Spiel zu zeigen, damit war das Projekt ein sehr früher Versuch, eine Welt zu erstellen, die sogar umfangreicher sein sollte als wir sie nun bei ESO (hier als Teso bekannt) vorfinden.

Diese Karte, die ich laut Dateidatum seit 2.1.2004 auf meiner Festplatte habe, zeigt unter anderen die Bereiche, an denen damals noch mit der Morrowind Engine gebaut wurde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier eine Art Arbeitskarte mit claims, also Arbeitsabschnitten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später als "The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion" erschienen war wurde daran gebaut, mit "Moroblivion", die Morrowind Inhalte in die schönere Welt von Oblivion zu bringen.
Diese Engine erlaubte es Morrowind mit einer Grafikqualität zu erstellen, die im Originalspiel nur durch Mods wie dem berümten Rhedd Heads, neuen Kopfmodellen die angeblich der Designer der Unreal Tournament 2003 Modelle erstellt hatte
Mit diesem Mod kam Morrowind schon nah an die modelle aus Oblivion herran, mal abgeesehen von den qualitativ geringen Texturen.
Laut Entwickler-FAQ, wird aber mit dem Bau von Moroblivion noch gewartet, bis die Arbeiten an Skywind abgeschlossen sind.

Auf diesem Screenshot aus Morrowind sieht man eine Bewohnerin aus der Stadt Balmora mit einem Rhedd Head Kopf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem die Projekte abgeschlossen waren, ging es weiter mit dem erscheinen von Skyrim.
Da die Darstellung ganz Tamriels, wohl wegen der Anzahl der beteiligten Designer und da es sich nur um ein Fanprojekt handelt, nicht wirklich möglich war, konzentrierte man sich wieder auf Morrowind, wie wir es aus dem Originalspiel kennen.
Ziel war es nun das komplette Spiel "The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind" auf der Skyrim Engine darzustellen.

Dabei soll im Idealfall das komplette Morrowind wie es in Teil 3 zu sehen ist, auf der Skyrim Engine zu sehen sein, seien es bekannte NPC wie unser werter Mitgefangener Jiub vom Anfang des Spiels




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder der Bonelord




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Orte sollen entstehen wie sie im Original zu sehen sind, wie die erste große Stadt, nach Spielbeginn, welche den schönen Namen Balmora trägt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alt zu Neu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bis zur großen Stadt Vivec




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Alt und Neu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Skywind, soi der Name des Morrowind Remakes, ist laut Entwickler auf deren Homepage TESrenewal.com noch im frühen Alpha Stadium.
Die FAQ antwortet auf die Frage ob Skyrind komplett mit Quests sein wird oder ob es nur die Landschaft darstellt mit folgendem Text:

As of now, Skywind mostly just consists of landscape and static meshes, but we are currently working on getting all of the quests, npcs, weapons, creatures, etc. working correctly, and they should all be available by the final release.
Remember though that we have a limited team, and if you want to see a particular feature faster then join and help work on it.

und auf Deutsch:
Derzeit besteht Skywind größten teils aus Landschaften und unbeweglichen Objekten, aber wir arbeiten derzeit daran das all die Quests, NPC's, Waffen, Monster, usw. korrekt funktionieren und sie sollten verfügbar sein, wenn der Mod veröffenlicht wird.
Bedenkt bitte, das wir nur ein kleines Team haben und wenn du einen bestimmten Inhalt schneller sehen willst, komm zu uns und helfe bei der Arbeit daran.

Bei der neuen Version ist es nicht möglich alles aus dem Vorrat an Objekten die das Addon Dragonborn liefert zu bauen, daher werden viele Modelle und Gebäude komplett neu erstellt.
Dadurch aber können wir irgendwann Morrowind wieder spielen ohne das die alte Grafik das Auge quält.

Eine Alpha-Masterfile ist schon erhältlich, jedoch enthällt diese noch nicht viele Inhalte.
Das Team sucht weiterhin nach freiwilligen Helfern um die Umsetzung schneller voran zu bekommen.
Wann diese Version des Alten Morrowind fertig ist ist nicht bekannt, die Entwickler sagen da einfach das klassische "wenn es fertig ist".

Für die Wartezeit aber sind hier noch die Trailer zu Skywind:

Skywind - Official Development Video #1




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uJwpaVwOaHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Skywind - Official Development Video #2 (Neu)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QT0wo3q3HXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und hier noch ein 40 minuten langes Gameplay Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjGVYKPn8SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn ihr könnt, bietet eure Hilfe an, so das wir schon bald wieder durch Vvardenvell reien können. ;-)

Bis denne

Eure

Tigra Watanabe


----------



## Silarwen (25. April 2014)

Tolle Sache. Würde ich sofort spielen


----------



## spectrumizer (25. April 2014)

Hach, die Nostalgie. 

Wäre echt schön, sich nochmal die alte Morrowind Atmosphäre mit frischem Wind um die Nase wehen zu lassen.


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wäre echt schön, sich nochmal die alte Morrowind Atmosphäre mit frischem Wind um die Nase wehen zu lassen.



Ein ganz klein wenig davon kann man ja in Dragonborn erschnuppern.


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (26. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ein ganz klein wenig davon kann man ja in Dragonborn erschnuppern.



Habe gestern mein altes englisches Morrowind ausgegraben, diese packung wo ein klappteil in einer papphülle steckt.
Da war ne karte von Vvardenvell bei und oben links ist Solstheim dargestellt, aber nicht sicher ob man in Morrowind dort hin kam, wie in Dragonborn.

Hier ist die Karte die ich meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Anmerkung, Bilder wie hier werden manchmal nicht dargestellt obwohl der im img Befehl steht, ev bei bildern wo das www fehlt.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2014)

Es gibt hier auf Buffed eine Whitelist. Es können nur Bilder von Seiten hier angezeigt werden, die auch in der Liste stehen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2014)

Tigra schrieb:


> Habe gestern mein altes englisches Morrowind ausgegraben, diese packung wo ein klappteil in einer papphülle steckt.
> Da war ne karte von Vvardenvell bei und oben links ist Solstheim dargestellt, aber nicht sicher ob man in Morrowind dort hin kam, wie in Dragonborn.



Auch nur per AddOn, Bloodmoon


----------

